# RIP Bosco



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

A.C.P.D. K-9 put to rest - NBC40.net

Bosco was my next door neighbors police dog. He was put down today after a bout with cancer.
He was such a great dog. I will never forget Bosco showing Gunner who the king GSD was around here. Gunner was a puppy and investigating the suspicious dog on the other side of the fence. Bosco let out a huge bark and Gunner went running across the yard.
He came back to show Bosco he wouldn't go quietly and Bosco promptly peed on the fence, it splashing on Gunner. Yep, you won Bosco, you were the king.
After that Bosco pretty much ignored Gunner and they lived together, on opposite sides of the fence, in peace.
I was heartbroken knowing he was going to be put down. I knew it was happening but it didn't hit home until I saw the story on the news.
I burst out crying seeing the K9 unit saying goodbye outside of the veterinary hospital. It was so touching.
RIP Bosco, you were an amazing dog, a true hero. 

In happier days, getting "hosed", his favorite:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bosco thank you for all you did.Run free brave boy run free.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for your service Officer Bosco. Run free....


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Rest in peace officer Bosco!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Rest in peace. Thank you for your service Officer Bosco.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

RIP Bosco, you've earned a good reward


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

The kids are taking it hard. They pretty much grew up with Bosco. They're all under 13 and Bosco was their heart dog.
He was so great with the kids and people when he was home. He knew the difference between work and home life.
I used to see Bill (the cop) leaving for work and the minute he saw the police car he'd get all excited. He loved his job.
He was not trained to do scent work but once he tracked down a "bad guy" by sniffing his tracks. He found the guy hiding 2 blocks away in an alley.
Good job Bosco.

He retired early after only 5 years on the job. Awhile back the mayor took all the dogs off the street due to complaints (later proved unfounded). It was a political ploy but I won't go into it now.
After over a year he reinstated the K9 dept but required them to go through some competition to re-qualify for the force. He only gave them a few days notice and no time for the handlers to get the dogs back into "work" shape. The union tried to fight the short notice but it didn't help. If they wanted back, they had to comply.
They had been "pet" dogs for that year and I really think not going to work with Bill killed Bosco's spirit.
He was injured in the beginning of the competition. His rear leg severely injured and it was determined that he should be retired. He was about 6 or 7 at that time. 
Bosco became a beloved pet. I used to watch Kira (who was about 9) work with him in the yard. She'd put him through obedience commands. It was so cute and he was all too happy to make her happy.

I'm going to miss that dog. He is one of the reasons I got Gunner. My best friend had a GSD when we were kids and I loved that dog. I swore I'd have one someday.
After seeing Bosco so much and falling in love with him, I knew it was time. I wanted one SO bad. I can thank Bosco for my Gunner. 

Thanks for the nice comments. Bosco was a special dog to me.


----------



## kwedd18 (Mar 20, 2014)

R.I.P. Bosco 

Thank you for your service. :rip:


----------

